# مهارات التخطيط



## khaled eldkhakhny (27 ديسمبر 2006)

(مرة مديرى فى الشغل قالى لو مقدرتش تخطط لحياتك ازاى حنقدر نثق فيك تخطط للمشروع)
فيل رائع ازى تخطيخط لحياتك بما انك مهندس تخطيط الملف اكتر من ممتاز على المستوى الأنسانى قبل ما يكون تنمية مهارت عمل 
ملحوظة المف منقول مش من اعدادى 
اخوكم خالد الدخاخنى 
planning.engineer*dnoyemen.no


----------



## Amin Sorour (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مش عارف اقول ايه ؟ ايه الملفات الرائعه ديه؟
حلو جدا و انا كنت بفكر في حاجه زي كده


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (2 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير بالتوفيق للجميع انشاء الله


----------



## 417walid (7 يناير 2007)

مشكور على الدورة المميزه 
ونتمنى المزيد 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## زيــــاد (8 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## زيــــاد (8 يناير 2007)

معليش , البرنامج اللى بفتح هذا الملف , أيه هوه ..... ؟!


----------



## karykary (14 يناير 2007)

power point


----------



## شادي اسلام (16 يناير 2007)

مشكور الاخ العزيز khaled eldkhakhnyعلي هذا الملف العظيم لما فيه من معلومات
قيمة ومفيدة في التخطيط بصورة عامة والي اللقاء مع المزيد لمثل هذه الملفات
لك شكري وتقديري


----------



## العرندس (16 يناير 2007)

جاري التحميل .. 

خطط حياتك .. فان لم تخططها بنفسك .. خططها الآخرون 

وان فشلت في التخطيط .. نجحت في الفشل 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (19 يناير 2007)

شكرا على الملف


----------



## hanype (21 يناير 2007)

متشكر جدا لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## Mr. Data (25 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مونتيموراد (25 يناير 2007)

نحن علي احر من الجمر للخطوه التاليه وشكرا علي الخطوه الاولي


----------



## AHMED-ELOSAILY (26 يناير 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## ORYX_GTL (8 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخ خالد 
اذا تبحث عن وظيفه planning and scheduling Engineer
الوظيفه في قطر في شركة تحويل غاز الى سوائل الرجاء ارسال سيرتك الذاتيه على هال*****
qtr141*************


----------



## أحمد محمد الشرقاوى (11 فبراير 2007)

شكرا أخي الكريم معلومات رائعة ومفيدة 
هل لديك المزيد عن Primavera Enterprise


----------



## مهندس مظفر صادق (12 فبراير 2007)

khaled eldkhakhny قال:


> (مرة مديرى فى الشغل قالى لو مقدرتش تخطط لحياتك ازاى حنقدر نثق فيك تخطط للمشروع)
> فيل رائع ازى تخطيخط لحياتك بما انك مهندس تخطيط الملف اكتر من ممتاز على المستوى الأنسانى قبل ما يكون تنمية مهارت عمل
> ملحوظة المف منقول مش من اعدادى
> اخوكم خالد الدخاخنى
> planning.engineer*dnoyemen.no



الله ينور حياتك وينجح تخطيطاتك وشكرا جزيلا :31: .


----------



## مفتاح الحياه (12 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم يا خالد
هل انت خريج جامعة حلوان


----------



## خرير شيروانى (19 فبراير 2007)

مشكورين على المنقول الرائع...........


----------



## badreco_73 (24 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على الملف الرائع


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (25 فبراير 2007)

ORYX_GTL




vbmenu_register("postmenu_340315", true); 
جديد
​ تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2005
المشاركات: 8 


مشكور اخ خالد 
اذا تبحث عن وظيفه planning and scheduling Engineer
الوظيفه في قطر في شركة تحويل غاز الى سوائل الرجاء ارسال سيرتك الذاتيه على هال*****
qtr141*************

الاخ الكريم ال***** ما واضح يمكن ان تكتبه كالاتي qtr141(at)yahoo.com


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (25 فبراير 2007)

*البريد لم يكن واضحا كفايه الرجا كتابة (at = @)*



ORYX_GTL قال:


> مشكور اخ خالد
> اذا تبحث عن وظيفه planning and scheduling Engineer
> الوظيفه في قطر في شركة تحويل غاز الى سوائل الرجاء ارسال سيرتك الذاتيه على هال*****
> qtr141*************


 

البريد الالكتروني لم يكن واضحا كفايه الرجا كتابة (at = @)


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (23 مارس 2007)

شكراجزيلا ياخالد.


----------



## المهندس احمد سعد (23 مارس 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (27 مارس 2007)

اشكرك ياخي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابوسعاد (3 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## albiladi (11 يونيو 2007)

*مادة جيدة*

مادة ممتازة بارك الله لك في علمك و مالك , لا املك لك إلا الدعاء و الشكر على ماقدمت


----------



## elgawy10 (17 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يا أخي


----------



## eng_mostafaa (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## sam_fx (7 يوليو 2007)

برافو
الله يعطيك العافية وبتمنى تزيدنا من هالدرر


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (26 مايو 2008)

متشكرين يامان على الحاجات الحلوة دى ممكن لو انت بتنسق مع الموجودين بالموقع ممكن حد يساعدنى فى حصر اعمال المكتب الفنى واذاى ابقى مهندس مكتب فنى بجد ومهندس تخطيط بارع
الطلب التانى عاوز كتب بريمافيرا 5 او 6


----------



## عصام الدين مجدي (4 يوليو 2008)

شكراٌ جزيلاٌ أخي الكريم


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (4 يوليو 2008)

مش انت لوحدك اتعرضت للسؤال يمكن تعرضت له انت مباشر اما ان تتعرض له كل يوم بصورة غير مباشرة فهى المشكلة يمكن زى ما بيقولوا باب النجار


----------



## virtualknight (7 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ناهده (9 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## magnoooo (9 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المجخرشيف (9 يوليو 2008)

شو يامان ملفك مابحمل ماسورة ولا كيف


----------



## صلاح الدين الكنزي (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي خالد على هذا الملف الجميل .. 
حماك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (10 يوليو 2008)

Thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عاشق النصر (11 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الله يجزاك بالخير لكن الدوره باقي فيها جزئين وموجوده عندي اذا حبيتو نزلها لكن بعد اسبوعين لاني خارج المملكه وما عندي وقت كافي والانترنت مو متوفر على طول والله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## المهندس المنتخب (12 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عباس المهندس (14 يوليو 2008)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــرا والف شكر على هذه المساهمة الرائعه


----------



## مبروك (14 يوليو 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (22 يوليو 2008)

الف شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## م/أسامة (25 يوليو 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا انت ومن أعده


----------



## سعيد نهاد (27 يوليو 2008)

أخي الفاضل 
شكراً علي هذا الموضوع الجيد


----------



## ريان قطر (29 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير.........


----------



## Jamal (1 يناير 2011)

Thanx


----------



## hhmdan (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hhmdan (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معتزابراهيم (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود ... بس فين باقى الملفات


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------

